# "irritated" seborrheic keratosis



## SUEV (Feb 1, 2010)

When a path comes back as Irritated Seborrheic Keratosis, would that be considered "Inflamed" SK?  Should I use the 702.11 or the 702.19?  
Thanks


----------



## EARREYGUE (Feb 1, 2010)

I would use 702.19.


----------



## ciphermed (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree....702.19. irritable does not clearly indicate inflamed.


----------



## mookiekat327 (Nov 19, 2010)

ciphermed said:


> I agree....702.19. irritable does not clearly indicate inflamed.


does it have to state in the chart notes that it is inflamed?


----------



## Thath041 (Sep 10, 2015)

702.19 , if its MC you can put V49.89 as secondary for the irritated portion per the LCD


----------

